# Not knives, but it also cuts ! (Japanese Timberframing Tools)



## Vadoche (Oct 16, 2022)

Good day !
Fellow sharpeners, knives owners and other tools that can cut fingers off, I recently presented myself here as a young timberframer, and there seemed to be a few people interested in what we use as daily things we can hurt ourselves with.
Here's a few of my personal workhorses, I hope you're gonna like them ! 

Cheers !


----------



## Vadoche (Oct 16, 2022)

Follow up


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Oct 16, 2022)

I recently took my first steps into the Japanese box plane world. Mine is a smaller cheap one. I'm starting to get it sorted out though I definitely have a ways to go.

Thanks for sharing your tools!


----------



## Pie (Oct 17, 2022)

Vadoche said:


> Good day !
> Fellow sharpeners, knives owners and other tools that can cut fingers off, I recently presented myself here as a young timberframer, and there seemed to be a few people interested in what we use as daily things we can hurt ourselves with.
> Here's a few of my personal workhorses, I hope you're gonna like them !
> 
> Cheers !


I love this. And you actually use the tools. Super cool!


----------



## blokey (Oct 17, 2022)

Nice to see them in use not as stone testers lol.


----------



## Vadoche (Oct 17, 2022)

Pie said:


> I love this. And you actually use the tools. Super cool!


They'd be all alone and sad otherwise !


----------



## Vadoche (Oct 17, 2022)

blokey said:


> Nice to see them in use not as stone testers lol.


haha indeed


----------



## Vadoche (Oct 17, 2022)

HumbleHomeCook said:


> I recently took my first steps into the Japanese box plane world. Mine is a smaller cheap one. I'm starting to get it sorted out though I definitely have a ways to go.
> 
> Thanks for sharing your tools!


Always a pleasure, feel free to ask questions if you have some !


----------

